
Stop calling food addictive - elsewhen
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/aug/29/food-addiction-processed-drugs-addictive
======
curtisblaine
> Quite simply, food is not addictive; drugs are addictive.

Well, food _is_ more addictive than drugs. If we don't eat food regularly, we
get withdrawal symptoms like cravings, fatigue, weakness, hypothermia.
Withdrawing from food causes physical impairment and impossibility of
conducting a normal life. Finally, prolonged withdrawal leads to sickness and
certain death.

